# Ein Laster voller Modern Warfare 3-Spiele wurde überfallen



## GTA 3 (7. November 2011)

*Ein Laster voller Modern Warfare 3-Spiele wurde überfallen*

Wie die Überschrift schon sagt wurde heute in Frankreich ein Laster mit Modern Warfare 3 Spielen überfallen. 
Es wurden ungefähr 6000 Exemplare in Wert von 400.000 € gestohlen.



> Dabei wurde der Transporter zunächst von einem Auto gerammt,  anschließend versprühten die maskierten Männer Tränengas und bedrohten  die Fahrer mit Messern. Insgesamt sollen die Personen bei ihrem Überfall  6.000 Exemplare von Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 erbeutet haben.
> Die entwendeten Versionen von Modern Warfare 3 kommen dabei auf einen Gesamtwert von 400.000 Euro. Das berichtet die Nachrichtenagentur France-Info. Weiterhin wird berichtet, dass dieser Überfall tatsächlich so stattgefunden habe und nicht inszeniert gewesen sei.


Zitat von cynamite.de

Meine Meinung:
Entweder PR-Gag oder es waren tatsächlich einige EA Fanboys neidisch auf COD und deren Verkaufszahlen und haben sich etwas überlegt, diese Zahlen zu minimieren...
Wenn die wirklich so weit gegangen sind, sollte man Battlefield 3 komplett verbieten, weil es zu terroristischen Handlungen animiert. Traurig. 

Quelle

Ich hoffe das dies auch nicht hier passiert...


GTA 3


----------



## pibels94 (7. November 2011)

*AW: Ein Laster voller Modern Warfare 3-Spiele wurde überfallen*

Sachen gibts...ich weiss ncith ob ich das lustig oder krank finden soll


----------



## NCphalon (7. November 2011)

*AW: Ein Laster voller Modern Warfare 3-Spiele wurde überfallen*

Um das Niveau deiner Meinung aufzugreifen... vielleicht waren es auch COD Kiddies die es net abwarten konnten das Spiel zu besitzen und sich durch den Verkauf des "Überschusses" noch en kleinen Zusatzverdienst zu sichern... ("Kiddies" müssen übrigens net zwingend unter 18 und Führerscheinlos sein )


----------



## ChaoZ (7. November 2011)

Vielleicht warens einfach Räuber, die gesehen haben wieviel Geld man mit dem frühen Verkauf des Spiels machen kann. Der eine Ami hat doch über 1700$ ausgegeben.


----------



## Seabound (7. November 2011)

*AW: Ein Laster voller Modern Warfare 3-Spiele wurde überfallen*

Vielleicht waren es einfach nur Räuber, die sich jetzt darüber ärgern, was Sie fürn Scheiß erwischt haben. Nicht auf das Spiel bezogen, aber Blu-Ray Player oder Smartphones wären viell3eicht besser gewesen.


----------



## turbosnake (7. November 2011)

*AW: Ein Laster voller Modern Warfare 3-Spiele wurde überfallen*

Auch wenn ich gelesen habe das es kein PR sein soll, denke ich das es welches war.

Wobei das auch eine ziemlich dumme Aktion wäre.


----------



## zeldafan1 (7. November 2011)

*AW: Ein Laster voller Modern Warfare 3-Spiele wurde überfallen*



GTA 3 schrieb:


> Meine Meinung:
> Entweder PR-Gag oder es waren tatsächlich einige EA Fanboys neidisch auf COD und deren Verkaufszahlen und haben sich etwas überlegt, diese Zahlen zu minimieren...
> Wenn die wirklich so weit gegangen sind, sollte man Battlefield 3 komplett verbieten, weil es zu terroristischen Handlungen animiert. Traurig.


Liest man deine anderen Beiträge musste sowas ja kommen... Kann nichtmal ein Newsthread davon verschont bleiben?



GTA 3 schrieb:


> PS: Danke nicht vergessen sonst...



srsly?

@Topic: 

Nichts neues, gabs so ähnlich schon bei Black Ops:
GameStop Filiale mit Schusswaffen überfallen – 100 CoD: Black Ops gestohlen | PLAYFRONT.DE


----------



## fac3l3ss (7. November 2011)

*AW: Ein Laster voller Modern Warfare 3-Spiele wurde überfallen*

Geile News... Einfach nur "xD", mehr kann ich nicht sagen : p


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Sperrfeuer (7. November 2011)

*AW: Ein Laster voller Modern Warfare 3-Spiele wurde überfallen*

Wieder bestes Getrolle von GTA3, so sind wir das gewohnt 
Erinnert aber ein wenig an die PR Aktion von XFX mit der "gestohlenen" 5970 letztes Jahr xD


----------



## kühlprofi (7. November 2011)

*AW: Ein Laster voller Modern Warfare 3-Spiele wurde überfallen*

War doch eher Zufall, dass genau diese Games im Laster waren. Wenn nicht, müssten die Täter ja einen Insidertipp erhalten haben (Lieferung wann, wo, welcher Wagen usw.) oder sonst irgendwie zu diesen Infos gekommen sein. Und da es in Paris stattfand lässt auch vermuten dass es ein PR-Gag sein könnte - sowie die iPhone-Prototypen die per Zufall jährlich in einer Bar liegen gelassen werden  
Ausserdem werden die wohl irgendeine Chargennummer der verladenen Games haben und können die geklauten so auf eine Blacklist setzten.


Konter zu TE's Meinung:
Wer klaut schon so ein Game, mit Absicht


----------



## Vorsicht_Bissig (7. November 2011)

*AW: Ein Laster voller Modern Warfare 3-Spiele wurde überfallen*

Nich einen Tag können sie warten, dabei ist doch die Retrail-Version schon im Internet zu finden ... Aktivieren können sie das Spiel eh erst in dieser Nacht um 1.

Und wegen Geld, da geb ich Scholle_Satt zu 100% Recht, das ist doch viel zu umständlich 6000 Spiele zu Verticken und auffällig ist es auchnoch.


----------



## Da_Obst (7. November 2011)

*AW: Ein Laster voller Modern Warfare 3-Spiele wurde überfallen*

Klingt für mich so als ob da ein paar böse Terroristen nem Realitätsverlust erlegen sind...
...recht viel mehr gibt die Story von CoD ja auch nicht her ^^

Nö, jetzt mal im Ernst, 
wo will man 6000 CoD MW3 verticken ohne das es auffällt und man nur einen Tag dafür Zeit hat? 
Außer das Zeug geht für Dumping-Preise weg...

Ich will auch haben


----------



## apefred (7. November 2011)

*AW: Ein Laster voller Modern Warfare 3-Spiele wurde überfallen*

Die ersten "echten" Raubkopien  

Trotzdem leicht bescheuert, wegen eines Spiels soetwas (Rammen, Tränengas, Messer,...) zu tun...


----------



## BlueLaser (7. November 2011)

*AW: Ein Laster voller Modern Warfare 3-Spiele wurde überfallen*

die können nun nen Keyshop aufmachen
da kannste leicht 10k verticken


----------



## kühlprofi (7. November 2011)

*AW: Ein Laster voller Modern Warfare 3-Spiele wurde überfallen*



Vorsicht_Bissig schrieb:


> Nich einen Tag können sie warten, dabei ist doch die Retrail-Version schon im Internet zu finden ... Aktivieren können sie das Spiel eh erst in dieser Nacht um 1.
> 
> Und wegen Geld, da geb ich Scholle_Satt zu 100% Recht, das ist doch viel zu umständlich 6000 Spiele zu Verticken und auffällig ist es auchnoch.



Also wenn, dann schon bei einem Geldtransporter - evtl. hat der Transporter ja auch so ausgesehen und wurde verwechselt 
[Trolling]Oder sie dachten es seien BF3 Games an Bord - da wärs ja noch verständlich [/Trolling]


----------



## scythe92 (7. November 2011)

*AW: Ein Laster voller Modern Warfare 3-Spiele wurde überfallen*



GTA 3 schrieb:


> Entweder PR-Gag oder es waren tatsächlich einige EA Fanboys neidisch auf COD und deren Verkaufszahlen und haben sich etwas überlegt, diese Zahlen zu minimieren...
> Wenn die wirklich so weit gegangen sind, sollte man Battlefield 3 komplett verbieten, weil es zu terroristischen Handlungen animiert. Traurig.


 Da ist aber ein COD-Fanboy neidisch... 
Ich tippe übrigens auf einen PR-Gag, was sonst.


----------



## Da_Obst (7. November 2011)

*AW: Ein Laster voller Modern Warfare 3-Spiele wurde überfallen*



BlueLaser schrieb:


> die können nun nen Keyshop aufmachen
> da kannste leicht 10k verticken


 
Wenns ein PR-Gag war werden die Codes ganz sicher auf irgendeiner Blacklist gelandet sein, bei 6000 Schächtelchen verliert man leicht den Überblick...
Wenn es kein PR-Gag war werden die Codes ganz fix auch irgendwo noch gelistet sein und auf einer Blacklist landen...

Mal schaun wieviel da vertickt wird, einen potenziellen Käufer hätten sie ja schon...


----------



## kühlprofi (7. November 2011)

*AW: Ein Laster voller Modern Warfare 3-Spiele wurde überfallen*



Da_Obst schrieb:


> Wenns ein PR-Gag war werden die Codes ganz sicher auf irgendeiner Blacklist gelandet sein, bei 6000 Schächtelchen verliert man leicht den Überblick...


 
Denke nicht dass eine Speditionsfirma oder ein Transportunternehmen den Überblick über die Ware verliert - und der Hersteller hat bestimmt über jede seine Chargen seine Listen
Schon aus dem Grund alleine, dass eine allfällige Rückrufaktion starten könnten. (blödes Beispiel: defekte DVD-Rohlinge, fehler in Produktion usw.)
Das ist ne grosse Bude und die werden dementsprechend auch ihre Qualitäts- und Sicherheitsabteilungen / -kontrolle haben....


----------



## omega™ (7. November 2011)

*AW: Ein Laster voller Modern Warfare 3-Spiele wurde überfallen*



GTA 3 schrieb:


> Meine Meinung:
> oder es waren tatsächlich einige EA Fanboys neidisch auf COD und deren Verkaufszahlen und haben sich etwas überlegt, diese Zahlen zu minimieren...
> Wenn die wirklich so weit gegangen sind, sollte man Battlefield 3 komplett verbieten, weil es zu terroristischen Handlungen animiert. Traurig.



Ich lolierte hart.

Das einzigste was traurig ist, ist dein Statement, hauptsache man hat mal eine News gepostet, damit man so ein anti EA Kommentar ablassen kann.


----------



## Bruce112 (7. November 2011)

*AW: Ein Laster voller Modern Warfare 3-Spiele wurde überfallen*

 wo sind die tage geblieben wo man die Laster vom Banken überfallen hatte.

muahhhhhh  demnächst kommt HEAT 2  Film   raus


----------



## Eckism (7. November 2011)

*AW: Ein Laster voller Modern Warfare 3-Spiele wurde überfallen*



GTA 3 schrieb:


> Zitat von cynamite.de
> 
> Meine Meinung:
> Entweder PR-Gag oder es waren tatsächlich einige EA Fanboys neidisch auf COD und deren Verkaufszahlen und haben sich etwas überlegt, diese Zahlen zu minimieren...
> Wenn die wirklich so weit gegangen sind, sollte man Battlefield 3 komplett verbieten, weil es zu terroristischen Handlungen animiert. Traurig.



Was wollen EA Fanboys mit CoD?
EA's Mannen wären mit'n Panzer angerückt, das kennt ihr aus CoD ja net...

Das war nen PR-Gag. Genau wie das Spiel, alles gut inzeniert aber trotzdem lächerlich...


----------



## HorseT (7. November 2011)

Ja nee, ist klar... Battlefield 3 User klauen einen Laster voll mit CoD - NOT! Die haben gar keine Zeit für solche Späße 
Heute stand ich erst mit nem Kumpel an der S-Bahn und habe gefühlte 10 BF3-Plakate gesehen und mich gefragt, wo denn die Werbung für CoD eigentlich bleibt. 
Marketing technisch haben die ja nicht sehr viel am Start. Wenn ich da mal an Black Ops zurück denke - überall war die Type zu sehen.
Also entweder ist das PR oder eben ein gefailter Überfall


----------



## Bumblebee (7. November 2011)

*AW: Ein Laster voller Modern Warfare 3-Spiele wurde überfallen*

.. nach einer aktuellen Meldung im schweizer Radio wurden sogar 2 Transporter überfallen
Sie sprachen von von der doppelten Menge/dem doppelten Verlust


----------



## Seabound (7. November 2011)

*AW: Ein Laster voller Modern Warfare 3-Spiele wurde überfallen*

Erinnert mich so ein bissel an die PR-Aktion, als Crytek Crysis 2 geleakt hat...


----------



## PixelSign (7. November 2011)

*AW: Ein Laster voller Modern Warfare 3-Spiele wurde überfallen*



GTA 3 schrieb:


> oder es waren tatsächlich einige EA Fanboys neidisch auf COD und deren Verkaufszahlen und haben sich etwas überlegt, diese Zahlen zu minimieren...
> Wenn die wirklich so weit gegangen sind, sollte man Battlefield 3 komplett verbieten, weil es zu terroristischen Handlungen animiert. Traurig.



traurig ist eher deine höchst unwahrscheinliche vermutung. was zur hölle soll bf3 mit einem überfall zu tun haben? etwas frische luft und pc-verbot würden in deinem fall wohl mal ganz gut tun


----------



## Darkfleet85 (7. November 2011)

*AW: Ein Laster voller Modern Warfare 3-Spiele wurde überfallen*



GTA 3 schrieb:


> Wie die Überschrift schon sagt wurde heute in Frankreich ein Laster mit Modern Warfare 3 Spielen überfallen.
> Es wurden ungefähr 6000 Exemplare in Wert von 400.000 € gestohlen.
> 
> Zitat von cynamite.de
> ...



Klar EA lässt einen Laster mit COD Spielen überfallen Hast wohl zu viele Actionfilme geschaut. 
BF3 ist COD technisch vollkommen überlegen, das war wohl eher ein COD süchtiger der kein Geld hatte um sich das Spiel selbst zu kaufen
Ausserdem haben 60 000 Spielchen keine grosse Auswirkungen auf den Verkauf mehrerer Millionen Exemplare..

Dennoch, irgendwie lustig das ganze, wenn man schon nicht mit Grafik überzeugen kann (6 Jahre alte Engine?) dann wohl mit so spassigen News

Traurig finde ich das evtl. ein paar der 60 000 Leute die das Spiel vorbestellt haben auf die Idee kommen BF3 zu zocken, das heisst ein paar camper mehr auf dem Schlachtfeld...


----------



## Infin1ty (7. November 2011)

*AW: Ein Laster voller Modern Warfare 3-Spiele wurde überfallen*

Made my day. Sowohl die News als auch die Fanboykiddies die CoD vs. BF spielen.

Soll doch jeder spielen was ihm mehr Spass macht, mir macht CoD mehr Spass also
spiele ich Cod 4. Ich mecker aber nicht über Battlefield rum.


----------



## plaGGy (7. November 2011)

*AW: Ein Laster voller Modern Warfare 3-Spiele wurde überfallen*

Da waren welche aber ganz heiß auf das Spiel


----------



## Gamefruit93 (7. November 2011)

*AW: Ein Laster voller Modern Warfare 3-Spiele wurde überfallen*

Na wenn das mal nicht getürkt ist. 
Wie wahrscheinlich ist es das genau heute vor Release ein oder gar zwei Laster zufällig mit dieser rabiaten Methode überfallen werden?
Wenn das kein PR-Gag war, dann wars einfach nur ne dumm Aktion von Leute sie müssten sich ihre eigene Mission erschaffen 
Und wenn es doch n PR-Gag war....dann tut's mir echt Leid. 
Aber das alles tangiert mich nicht im geringsten, es sind nicht meine Verluste und ich spiel das wozu ich Lust hab.


----------



## M4xw0lf (7. November 2011)

*AW: Ein Laster voller Modern Warfare 3-Spiele wurde überfallen*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Erinnert mich so ein bissel an die PR-Aktion, als Crytek Crysis 2 geleakt hat...


 
Nur dass das keine PR-Aktion war.


----------



## Amigo (7. November 2011)

*AW: Ein Laster voller Modern Warfare 3-Spiele wurde überfallen*



> Wenn die wirklich so weit gegangen sind, sollte man Battlefield 3  komplett verbieten, weil es zu terroristischen Handlungen animiert.  Traurig.



Kriminell, nicht terroristisch bitte... 

Davon ab, krasse Aktion...


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (7. November 2011)

*AW: Ein Laster voller Modern Warfare 3-Spiele wurde überfallen*



GTA 3 schrieb:


> Meine Meinung:
> Entweder PR-Gag oder es waren tatsächlich einige EA Fanboys neidisch auf COD und deren Verkaufszahlen und haben sich etwas überlegt, diese Zahlen zu minimieren...
> Wenn die wirklich so weit gegangen sind, sollte man Battlefield 3 komplett verbieten, weil es zu terroristischen Handlungen animiert. Traurig.
> 
> ...


 also um die verkaufszahlen zu senken, sollen deiner meinung nahc bf-fanboys ein transporter mit nur *6000* exemplaren gestohlen haben. trollen ftw
d ist es wahrscheinlicher, dass ein paar cod-kiddies entweder nicht warten oder ihre eltern denen das spiel nicht kaufen wollten.
vill sollte man cod verbieten


----------



## Gamefruit93 (7. November 2011)

*AW: Ein Laster voller Modern Warfare 3-Spiele wurde überfallen*

Laut Rechnung müsste ein Spiel dann ja 66,66€ kosten. 

400.000/6.000 = *66,6666667*


----------



## Schiassomat (7. November 2011)

*AW: Ein Laster voller Modern Warfare 3-Spiele wurde überfallen*



Gamefruit93 schrieb:


> Laut Rechnung müsste ein Spiel dann ja 66,66€ kosten.
> 
> 400.000/6.000 = *66,6666667*




Ja die Consoleros bezahlen ja auch so viel für ein Game.

Edit:      

So und jetzt mal im ernst, jeder ziet über COD Mw3 her als würde es schon bei jedem 1Woche auf dem Schreitisch liegen.
Wartet doch erst mal ab bis es draussen ist, gibt ja auch viele die sich Spiele wegen dem Singleplayer kaufen und da stinkt die billige COD Copie nahmens BF3 gehörig ab.

Kann leider den Artikel nicht mehr finden der heute mal unter den news war(COD MW3 Singleplayer im Test).


----------



## ph1driver (7. November 2011)

*AW: Ein Laster voller Modern Warfare 3-Spiele wurde überfallen*

Mensch sachen gibts.

Aber dafür ein schöner BF vs. CoD Troll-Thread.


----------



## cami (7. November 2011)

*AW: Ein Laster voller Modern Warfare 3-Spiele wurde überfallen*

wer so viel für ein solches Spiel bezahlt, ist irgendwie selber schuld 

Und zum Fazit des erstellers: klar klauen BF3 fanboys 6000 cod games. denn in ihren kellern wird es ja immer wie kühler. somit haben sie nun etwas, wo es nicht schade darum ist, zum verbrennen.. ev. noch etwas präziser: 6000 games ist eine lächerliche summe. somit schaden die doch niemandem. zumal die keys der geklauten games wohl eh deaktiviert werden. Von daher wayne..


Ah Edit: Aber danke für den Thread, sonst hätte ich ganz vergessen, dass das spiel morgen released wird. es steht ja irgendwie so im schatten anderer hochkaräter..


----------



## plaGGy (7. November 2011)

*AW: Ein Laster voller Modern Warfare 3-Spiele wurde überfallen*



Gamefruit93 schrieb:


> Laut Rechnung müsste ein Spiel dann ja 66,66€ kosten.
> 
> 400.000/6.000 = *66,6666667*



Konsolenpreis. Das is ja das kranke, Konsoleros bezahlen für oft weniger Spiel, da nicht modbar, fast 75% Preisaufschlag 
Und reden dann die Konsole billig 
Nach 20 Spielen hat man btw den PC dann wieder raus , wenn man vom Konsolen-Neupreis ausgeht.

Und ich versteh das Ge-Fanboi-Tue nicht. Ist euch das nicht langsam madig?
2 geniale Spiele immer wieder gegenseitig in den Dreck zu ziehen?

Ich stelle einfach mal die vage Vermutung auf, das die wenigstens harten MW-Flamer jemals richtig MW 1 oder 2 gespielt haben und vice versa.
Also mal über das "Ich-sterb-zu-oft-weil-Spiel-zuschnell" und das "Ich-STerb-zu-oft-weil-Sniper-auf-200m-Range" hinausgekommen sind 

Und zur Feststellung: Ich habe Bc2 und Mw2 gespielt und es hat mir beides extrem viel Spaß gemacht, wobei ich zugeben muss, das mich die Mw2 länger gefesselt hat, aber am Ende mit Cheatern durchseucht war, das es nicht mehr feierlich war.


----------



## zeldafan1 (7. November 2011)

*AW: Ein Laster voller Modern Warfare 3-Spiele wurde überfallen*



plaGGy schrieb:


> Und ich versteh das Ge-Fanboi-Tue nicht. Ist euch das nicht langsam madig?
> 2 geniale Spiele immer wieder gegenseitig in den Dreck zu ziehen?
> 
> Ich stelle einfach mal die vage Vermutung auf, das die wenigstens harten MW-Flamer jemals richtig MW 1 oder 2 gespielt haben und vice versa.
> Also mal über das "Ich-sterb-zu-oft-weil-Spiel-zuschnell" und das "Ich-STerb-zu-oft-weil-Sniper-auf-200m-Range" hinausgekommen sind



Wage ich zu bezweifeln. Ich denke eher dass die meisten Leute nach acht Call of Dutys die defacto identisch waren bis auf Kleinigkeiten genug davon haben.
Und ja: Ich hab ewig lang CoD1, CoD4 und CoD6 gespielt und es _IST_ immer ein und das selbe. Wenn man eins kennt, kennt man alle. CoD5 und CoD7 waren mMn nur die Tiefpunkte, MW2 war auch schon schlecht gegen MW1 und MW3 wird auch wieder nur ein MW2-Klon...

Seit ich vor ein paar Monaten von CoD4 auf BFBC2 und jetzt auf BF3 umgestiegen bin weiß ich erst WIE krass CoD den kürzeren zieht.

Das soll übrigens kein Fanboypost sein, und mir ist auch bewusst, dass dieser Post hier etwas deplatziert ist. Musste das dennoch mal loswerden.


----------



## EnergyCross (7. November 2011)

*AW: Ein Laster voller Modern Warfare 3-Spiele wurde überfallen*

bei BF3 hätt ichs ja noch verstehen können, aber MW3?? autsch!

hat sich nichtmal gelohnt 




Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ist vielleicht auch die Frage ob die wußten  das es als Ladung dabei war oder es nur der pure Zufall war. *Vielleicht  brauchte ja jemand für seine Kneipe 6000 neue Bierdeckel*



--> ohne witz der beste Kommentar den ich seit langen gelesen habe


----------



## plaGGy (7. November 2011)

*AW: Ein Laster voller Modern Warfare 3-Spiele wurde überfallen*



zeldafan1 schrieb:


> Wage ich zu bezweifeln. Ich denke eher dass die meisten Leute nach acht Call of Dutys die defacto identisch waren bis auf Kleinigkeiten genug davon haben.
> Und ja: Ich hab ewig lang CoD1, CoD4 und CoD6 gespielt und es _IST_ immer ein und das selbe. Wenn man eins kennt, kennt man alle. CoD5 und CoD7 waren mMn nur die Tiefpunkte, MW2 war auch schon schlecht gegen MW1 und MW3 wird auch wieder nur ein MW2-Klon...
> 
> Seit ich vor ein paar Monaten von CoD4 auf BFBC2 und jetzt auf BF3 umgestiegen bin weiß ich erst WIE krass CoD den kürzeren zieht.
> ...




 Die Entwicklung der BF Series war für mich auch immer mehr oder weniger das gleiche. Mal abgesehen von der Frostbyte-Engine finde ich nicht das die Serie sich jemals wirklich neu erfunden hat. Sie hat im Grunde nur immer mal wieder die Grafik geupdatet, das Setting angepasst (Amys gegen Russen, anstatt von Nazis gegen alle ) pro Spiel 1-2 innovationen eingebracht, die für mich oft nichtder Rede wert waren, sieht man mal vom Squad-System ab.
MW hat wenigstens mal richtig krasse Singleplayer-Kamp. ins Spiel gebracht. Die hat BF ja dann auch mehr schlecht als Recht abgekupfert.
Mir hat an Bc2 nachher einfach gestunken, das auf den meisten meiner Servern irgendwann das Snipen so Überhand gewonnen hatte. Auf den VietnamKarten waren von 10 Spielern geschätze 8 Sniper, und 2 Medics die die Sniper versorgt haben . Dazu kommt das elendige an den Karten, das man nichtmal sieht von wo man denn nun übnerhaupt erschossen wurde, man kommt um die Ecke -> Tot. Es seiden man hat lustig mitgesnipet. Mag nun wirklich nur meine Erfahrung sein, aber ich hatte am Ende ne ganze Menge Server durch, von denen einige Stammserver waren. Es hat einfach keinen Spaß mehr gemacht, nach 12 Sekunden Wartezeit und 1 Minute Weg wieder mal gesnipet zu werden. 
Die raren Tage wo man als Nicht-Sniper (ich hasse snipen, bin eher der Frontrunner, wie auch beim Paintball im Bekanntenkreis )wirklich tolle und spaßige Games hatte, die konnte ich später echt an 1 hand abzählen.
Ich spiele solch ein SPiel der Action wegen, ist schließlich ein Ego-Shooter.

Vll ist das ja nun mit Bf3 anders, keine AHnung, die Beta hat mich da nicht überzeugt, war immer noch großteils nur das rumliegen in den Ecke und warten bis einer kommt. Werds bei ein paar Freunden mal anspielen. Sollte das nicht anders sein, wird das SPiel erstmal im Regal liegen bleiben und ich werde mir vll mal einen MW3 Key günstig ersteigern.
Und das was ich in der Beta gesehen habe, war für mich btw nur BC2 1.5. Also komm mir nicht mi Klon .
Klar die Karten waren g ut, waren sie aber auch schon in BC2, nur kompakter, was ich nicht als Nachteil empfand. Ich bin auf BF3 auch wieder 1 Minute gelaufen ohne auch nur einen Schuss zu hören, bis ich dann mal wieder in der Action war, trotz des Squads.

Btw: Das mit dem tollen Flame, in BF3 zählt nur ds Teamplay: Ich weiß nicht wie oft ein leerer Hubschrauber angehoben ist, eine Panzer mit 1/4 Spots losgefahren ist, oder mein Quad-Fahrer einfach absteigt und mich in die Mine fahren gelassen hat.... Das Teamplay in BF3 wird nur simuliert durch die Tatsache, das man dadurch Punkte bekommt. Gäbe es das nicht, würde es auch kein TP geben. Also kommt mir ja keiner mit dem Märchen von der reiferen Spielergruppe hinter Bf3 

Und ja, du magst hier eine Ausnahme sein, oder vll in diesem Forum generell alle Leute schreiben, die beides gespielt haben haben und zwar richtig, keine Ahnung, aber ich kenne einfach zuviele Prinzip-Flamer, die sich MW oder auch BF nichtmal angeguckt haben, und einfach drauflosplappern.


----------



## Gamefruit93 (7. November 2011)

*AW: Ein Laster voller Modern Warfare 3-Spiele wurde überfallen*



plaGGy schrieb:


> 2 geniale Spiele immer wieder gegenseitig in den Dreck zu ziehen?


 
Es gibt immer die einen und es gibt immer die anderen. 
Ich finde man kann CoD und BF nicht vergleichen.
Das sind zwei Paar Schuhe.


----------



## Schattenschritt (7. November 2011)

*AW: Ein Laster voller Modern Warfare 3-Spiele wurde überfallen*



Gamefruit93 schrieb:


> Es gibt immer die einen und es gibt immer die anderen.
> Ich finde man kann CoD und BF nicht vergleichen.
> Das sind zwei Paar Schuhe.


 
Ich hab Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen und bin zu dem Ergebnis gekommen, das beide schmecken - COD jedoch schon lange nicht mehr....


----------



## zeldafan1 (7. November 2011)

*AW: Ein Laster voller Modern Warfare 3-Spiele wurde überfallen*

@plaGGy

Wow, das ist mal eine Antwort die den Namen auch verdient! 

Das ganze ist und bleibt natürlich letztlich wie immer geschmackssache, trotzdem muss ich dem Punkt, dass Battlefield die Sache nicht anders macht widersprechen. Es ist klar, dass in einer Shooterserie die Spiele immer ähnlich sind, damit hab ich auch kein Problem. Der Unterschied zwischen Call of Duty und Battlefield besteht hier jedoch tatsächlich in den Veränderungen über die Jahre. Bei CoD hat man seit CoD2 die selbe Engine, die nur immer wieder mal mehr, mal weniger erfolgreich wieder aufgebohrt wird. (Black Ops sieht meist schlechter aus als MW2), das Spielprinzip ist und bleibt das selbe, die einzigen Veränderungen haben in den Waffen, Scopes und Killstreaks stattgefunden, was mit jedem Patch oder DLC genauso möglich gewesen wäre. Die Singleplayerkampagne ist toll, keine Frage und ich hab gerne in CoD4 und 6 mit Price und Konsorten gespielt, jedoch selbst diese ist immer dieselbe Hollywoodinszenierung, die nur ein standardmäßiges "Gute, arglose Amerikaner gegen böse Russen und Terroristen" liefert. BF3 unterscheidet sich hier nicht maßgeblich. Das ist richtig und das finde ich auch schade. Aber im Multiplayer hat Battlefield eine Entwicklung durchgemacht die so bei CoD nicht erkennbar ist. Da wäre zum Beispiel das schon von dir genannte Squadsystem, die dynamisch zerstörbare Umgebung, vielfache Grafikupdates die immer wieder Maßstäbe setzten (BF2, BC2, BF3). 
Genau das sind die Dinge die mir bei CoD fehlen. CoD4 war toll, keine Frage, aber wenn man es gespielt hat, kennt man CoD5-8 genauso. 

Den Sprung von BC2 auf BF3 hab ich übrigens anders empfunden als du das beschreibst. Klar, fußen viele Elemente auf BC2, aber man merkt den Unterschied deutlich wenn man beides nacheinander spielt, meiner Meinung nach.

Wenn dir das Gameplay von Battlefield zu langsam ist, dann ist das eine Sache. Aber das spricht eben einfach dafür dass du etwas unrealistischere actionlastige Spiele wie CoD mehr magst, was ja kein Problem darstellt.

Was deine Meinung vom Teamplay angeht, hängt das ganz klar vom Server und generell von den Leuten ab. Es ist richtig dass, besonders jetzt zu Beginn, auf vielen Servern das stattfindet was du beschrieben hast. Wenn man aber die richtigen Server findet ist ein Teamplay gegeben, das man so in CoD nicht finden wird.

Die Sache mit den Flamern ist leider wahr, hier im Forum werden generell über viele Dinge, Technische, Gesellschaftliche und Politische, viel zu schnell teils auch unverständliche Urteile gefällt, die so nie bestehen könnten wenn sich die betreffenden User mal mit der Materie auseinandersetzen würden.


----------



## Klutten (7. November 2011)

*AW: Ein Laster voller Modern Warfare 3-Spiele wurde überfallen*

Selten so viel Spam auf einem Haufen gesehen. Obgleich die News sehr interessant ist, beschränkt sie sich ab jetzt nur noch auf das Lesen, denn es wurden mehr als 20 Spam-Beiträge entfernt. Wer trollen möchte kann sich gerne wo anders rumtreiben.


----------

